# Bye bye Ubuntu, welcome Debian



## Zvoni (18. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute,
so seltsam die Überschrift auch klingen mag, es ist die Entscheidung welche ich getroffen habe.

*Hintergrund*:
Anscheinend hat Ubuntu mit 19.10 gewaltig etwas verbockt, insbesondere mit Gnome. Wer mir nicht glaubt, soll mal nach "Ubuntu 19.10 Freeze" suchen.
Ich hatte es sofort nach dem Upgrade von 19.04 bemerkt, als auf einmal eine 20K grosse Textdatei über 20 Sekunden zum laden gebraucht hat, andere (grössere) Textdateien haben sogar zum Full-Freeze geführt.
Nach ausgiebiger Recherche scheint der dBus das Problem zu sein (bzw. dessen Implementierung mit Gnome).
Nachdem ich diverse Lösungsvorschläge (installation von Appmenu-gtk2) ausprobiert habe, und nur minimale Verbesserung erfahren habe, habe ich mich jetzt nach über 2 Jahren von Ubuntu verabschiedet.
Ich habe daraufhin ein paar Distros in VM's getestet.
Lubuntu 19.10 (nur um herauszufinden ob es Ubuntu oder Gnome ist)
Fedora KDE
Manjaro Gnome
Debian XFCE

Resultat
*Desktop Environments:*
Gnome: Bin dabei geblieben, weil es mir doch von der Bedienung am einfachsten gefällt.
KDE: Naja..... genug gesagt
XFCE: Siehe KDE
LXDe (sowie LXQt): zwar mit etwas Abstand zweiter Platz, aber für mich persönlich noch die beste Alternative zu Gnome

*Distros:*
Lubuntu: Nur geringfügig besser als Ubuntu
Fedora: konnte mich einfach nicht mit deren Packaging-System anfreunden
Manjaro: besser als Fedora, jedoch das Problem, dass ich nicht fertige Packages für alles bekomme (im Gegensatz zu deb und rpm), und aus Quelle kompilieren ist nicht mein Ding.

Fazit: Es wurde Debian 10 mit Gnome und Lightdm (wofür brauche ich 50K Codezeilen nur um ein Login zu haben?)
Das einzige was mich an Debian etwas stört, ist dass die etwas hinterherhinken.
Bsp. MySQL-Workbench 8.0.18 konnte ich nicht "direkt" installieren, weil Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt sind. MySQL-WB 8.0.16 ging dann aber.
Ich bekomme zwar die Meldung, dass dieses Paket nicht für meine Platform paketiert wurde, läuft aber trotzdem ohne Probleme.

Ich habe mir gedacht, es hier zu teilen, falls noch jemand mit Ubuntu gefrustet ist.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass meine Aufstellung nicht repräsentativ ist (Wo ist "Suse", "du hast CentOS vergessen", Mint, Budgie, Cinnamon, Mate etc.).
Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu (und dessen Cousins) wie ich gemacht hat.


----------



## zerix (18. Dezember 2019)

Hey,

ich nutze auf einem Laptop Arch-Linux, worauf Manjaro basiert. Es ist bisher noch nicht vorgekommen, dass ich Software aus Quellen direkt und selbst kompilieren musste. Sagt dir das Arch User Repository was? Meist findest du dort die Pakete, wenn sie nicht direkt in den offiziellen Repos verfügbar sind und es lässt sich eigentlich genau so einfach installieren wie mit pacman selbst. Da würde ich dir dann 'yay' empfehlen.

Weiter bevorzuge ich Arch oder Gentoo (auf meinem Arbeitslaptop installiert), weil es sehr wenige Pakete vorinstalliert hat und ich mir so mein System selbst zusammenstellen kann. Des Weiteren fallen lästige Upgrades weg, weil es Rolling Releases sind. Natürlich ist es dann nach ein paar Minuten installiert sondern man sollte schon mal einen Tag investieren, aber dafür ist das System schneller und die Festplatte bei weitem nicht so voll.

Wenn du Interesse hast mal einen anderen Window-Manager zu nutzen, würde ich dir mal empfehlen awesomewm oder i3 zu benutzen. Beide haben auch eine steile Lernkurve. Nutzt man sie aber täglich kommt man schnell rein und möchte nachher kaum was anderes, weil man einfach viel schneller ist. Dafür sehen sie nicht so fancy aus, sondern sind eher auf Produktivität ausgelegt. 


Viele GRüße
Sascha


----------



## Zvoni (18. Dezember 2019)

Hi Sascha,
Ja, AUR habe ich gesehen, konnte mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden.
Das Prinzip des Rolling Release finde ich allerdings hochinteressant, deshalb wird Manjaro als Distro meine zweite Wahl sein.
Das mit den WM's: Mir ist einfach die Zeit zum Booten aufgefallen: Ubuntu19.10 mit GDM3/Gnome --> deutlich über 1 Minute. Hat mich an alte XP-Zeiten erinnert.
Debian10 mit Lightdm/Gnome --> ca. 20 sekunden
Ob jetzt ein Login etwas fancy ist, ist mir gelinde gesagt egal (OK, ich gebs zu: Ich mag mein Hintergrundbild beim Login: Galaxy)

Naja, jetzt gerade bin ich gerade dran, FreeBSD12.1 auf zwei ausgediente Rechner zu installieren, um sie in unserem Verein als Server zu nutzen. Ist auch eine Erfahrung.


----------



## zerix (18. Dezember 2019)

> Ja, AUR habe ich gesehen, konnte mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden.


Wenn man das manuell machen muss, ist das nicht so schön, aber mit `yay` ist das schon was anderes. Da kann man ähnlich wie man apt Programme in den normalen Repos und im AUR suchen und installieren, bspw `yay firefox`

Ich mit WM meinte ich nicht den Login 
Hier Infos zu awesome und ein kleines Youtube Video.
awesome - ArchWiki





Hier Infos zu i3 mit Youtube Video.
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/I3




Sieht nicht fancy aus, aber sehr produktiv zu bedienen. Nachdem ich mich dran gewöhnt hatte, war selbst der Mac mit zu schwerfällig zu bedienen. Wie gesagt steile Lernkurve, man muss ich zwingen es zu benutzen, auch wenn es erstmal kompliziert wirkt

Aber ist alles Geschmackssache.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Technipion (18. Dezember 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir gedacht, es hier zu teilen, falls noch jemand mit Ubuntu gefrustet ist.
> Mir ist natürlich klar, dass meine Aufstellung nicht repräsentativ ist (Wo ist "Suse", "du hast CentOS vergessen", Mint, Budgie, Cinnamon, Mate etc.).
> Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu (und dessen Cousins) wie ich gemacht hat.


Kein Problem! Kritik ist in der Linuxwelt gerne gesehen, sofern sie konstruktiv ist. Ich selbst habe mich gerade wegen Ubuntu 19.10 auch schon auf diversen Seiten ausgekotzt. Unter anderem verwendet Canonical hier eine heftigst verbuggte GRUB Version, weshalb mein Thinkpad (T420) mit TPM sich öfters beim Booten aufhängt.

Man kann es natürlich auch so sehen: Canonical experimentiert gerne. Das kann durchaus etwas gutes sein.
Allerdings war der jüngste Release schon ein ziemlicher Griff ins Klo.

Für Produktionssysteme sollte man daher immer LTS-Versionen verwenden. Die werden auch kontinuierlich gepatcht, um solche Fehler auszubügeln. Ich persönlich erwarte deshalb schon gespannt Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Ich werde mir wohl pünktlich dazu auch endlich ein Upgrade auf ein aktuelles Ryzen 3000 System gönnen (letztes PC-Upgrade war 2014, lol).

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich aber jedem sich in der Linux-Welt mal ein wenig umzuschauen. Das ist es schließlich, was Linux von Windows/Apple unterscheidet: Man hat die Wahl!
(Ich betreibe selbst auch 6-7 VMs die regelmäßig per cronjob Software-Pakete bauen)

Von daher sage ich Danke für deine Tests und deine persönliche Meinung zu den verschiedenen Versionen!
Hoffen wir, dass Canonical sich wieder am Riemen reißt...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## melmager (20. Dezember 2019)

Tja und ich habe mich heute mit OpenSuse leap 15.1 rumgeärgert:

Virtual Box 6.x keine Gasterweiterung installierbar, Wine kein Mono möglich
Sprich auch voll bugs.

Debian ist nicht meins - da hatte ich mich mal mit rumgeärgert - wehe es gibt kein deb :-(

und ich habe mich an KDE gewöhnt


----------



## bofh1337 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutze seit 18-19 Jahren nur noch Linux,- angefangen beim Suse über Kanotix, dann Gentoo und bin jetzt beim Mint XFCE angekommen, aber auch BEOS und exotische OS-Klamotten (wie Leopard (Mac) auf normalen PC) getestet.


----------



## Zvoni (21. Dezember 2019)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> Tja und ich habe mich heute mit OpenSuse leap 15.1 rumgeärgert:
> 
> Virtual Box 6.x keine Gasterweiterung installierbar, Wine kein Mono möglich
> Sprich auch voll bugs.
> ...


Nur zur Sicherheit: In deiner Suse-VM hast du gcc, make, perl und die Linux-header installiert? Hab damit jede Gasterweiterung installiert bekommen (OK, zugegeben, Suse hatte ich jetzt noch nicht in einer VM, aber eben halt Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, Manjaro).
Oder ist das Suse der Host für VBox?


----------



## melmager (28. Dezember 2019)

suse leap 15.1 ist mein hostsystem, eigendlich schon ewig mit Suse unterwegs


----------

